# Rxmini mod+ Reux Mini= Wismec Reuleaux 80W RXmini Kit



## 3avape (29/11/16)

Wismec Reuleaux RXmini, a mini version of RX series, designed by JayBo, shapes a compact size which is handy. 
With a 2100mAh built-in battery,the mod can reach up to 80W high power output, which will definitely bring you a wonderful vaping experience.

















*
Features:*
-Compact Size and Powerful Output
-Various Mode for Enjoyment: (VW, Bypass, TC-Ni, TC-Ti, TC-SS and TCR)
-Dual Circuit Protection
-Upgradeable Firmware with Preheat Function
-Colorful Stickers to Enrich Your Life
-Stainless Steel Material&Detachable Structure
-Top Filling System&Hidden Airflow Control


----------



## Speedy_11 (1/12/16)

looks very nice,any1 knows whats the price


----------



## 3avape (2/12/16)

Speedy_11 said:


> looks very nice,any1 knows whats the price


https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-80w-rxmini-kit.html
Log in and you'll see it's of $44.9, free shipping.


----------

